# Campop.tv - kennt die jemand



## Marco001 (15 April 2008)

Ich werde des öfteren mit Mails belagert, die angeblich von Mädels kommen und als Betreff "Warum meldest du dich nicht" oder "Ich warte auf dich" haben, als absender immer eine (wohl gefälschte) mailadresse "irgendein [email protected]". Nun interessiert mich, ob noch jemand Mails bekommt von diesem Onlinepuff oder was auch immer das darstellen soll. War noch nie auf der Seite, Spammer locken mich nicht.


----------



## Heiko (15 April 2008)

*AW: Campop.tv - kennt die jemand*



Marco001 schrieb:


> Ich werde des öfteren mit Mails belagert, die angeblich von Mädels kommen und als Betreff "Warum meldest du dich nicht" oder "Ich warte auf dich" haben, als absender immer eine (wohl gefälschte) mailadresse "irgendein [email protected]". Nun interessiert mich, ob noch jemand Mails bekommt von diesem Onlinepuff oder was auch immer das darstellen soll. War noch nie auf der Seite, Spammer locken mich nicht.


Wird wohl sowas in der Art sein.
Ich kenne die Seite aus den gleichen Gründen auch nicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 September 2008)

*AW: Campop.tv - kennt die jemand*

habe von denn [ edit] auch ne mail beckommen wie kommen die betreiber an die adressen


----------

